# Call of Duty Black Ops No Sound Fix (Windows XP, Vista and 7)



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

I know that lots of people are having the no sound issue in the COD Black Ops, it happened to me, so after going through hell to update steam and to update the game, there is no sound!
here are some fixes you can try:

first of all always keep your sound driver up to date, if you use an onboard sound card, check your motherboard manufacturer's site for the latest updates, or even check your sound card's manufacturer's website

*if you use Windows Vista or 7*, you can try to set the game's compatibility to Windows XP SP3 to do that, right click on the game's shortcut -> properties -> Compatibility -> run this program... -> Windows XP SP3

*if you use Windows XP*
go to Control Panel -> Sounds and Audio Devices(Classic View)
under speaker settings choose advanced -> Performance
Set the Hardware Acceleration to BASIC (move the slider two times to the left)
set the Sample Rate Conversion to Good (all the way to the left)

PS: I did not come up with those solutions, I found them while searching the net, and because I use Windows XP to play most of my games, the Windows XP fix worked for me.


----------

